# where to go this weekend 5th 6th 7th october



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi as im new to this site me and my family would like to meet others. are there any of you going away this weekend in your m/h if you are let us know and perhaps we can meet
cheers
vince


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone going to the Caravan and MH show at Malvern this weekend?


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im heading North to near Newcastle on Friday evening to spend the weekend with two other motorhomers.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm on my way to The CC site at Morvich, near Kyle of Lochalsh. Not sure if I'll stay there, or try to find a site on Skye for the weekend.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

2kias said:


> Anyone going to the Caravan and MH show at Malvern this weekend?


Hi 2kias,
Didn't know about that but on checking the web found this ...

http://www.rpoole.co.uk/threecounties/view_details.php?e_id=176

What do they mean by 'First Major Show of the Season', I thought that would have been earlier in the year :?


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

I'm going to Southwold with South Suffolk DA-site right next to beach
No need to book -just turn up-if member of CC+C

Leapy


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

We are at Lincoln Farm Park in Whitney, near Oxford

Maddie


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi all thanks very much for telling me where you are all going this weekend quite alot to chose but lincon farm sound good never been there. 1946 can you plz tell me where it is plz cheers to all in advance
vince


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Going to a CL at Tetney Lock near Cleethorpes.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Vince,

Thanks for your PM. For those who would like the address, please see the following link.
http://www.lincolnfarmpark.co.uk/

Maddie


----------

